# Any reviews of Masterpiece Arms 971 Sport Rifle?



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Howdy folks. I found this pretty looking gun online and want to know if anyone has ever seen or fired one of these babies?

http://atlanticfirearms.com/programming ... Prodid=372


----------

